# wlan, dwl-g520+ und ndiswrapper

## cyruskoenig

hallo,

ich weiss, es gibt schon einige hilfestellungen im forum - trotzallem komm ich mit meiner wlan-karte so richtig nicht weiter.

ich habe eine d-link dwl-g520+ wlan karte eingebaut. ich bin https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=120597 und https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=118266 gefolgt. allerdings scheinen vom kernel keine wlan-treiber geladen zu werden.

im kernel habe ich

```
# Wireless LAN (non-hamradio)

#

CONFIG_NET_RADIO=y

# CONFIG_STRIP is not set

# CONFIG_WAVELAN is not set

# CONFIG_ARLAN is not set

# CONFIG_AIRONET4500 is not set

# CONFIG_AIRONET4500_NONCS is not set

# CONFIG_AIRONET4500_PROC is not set

# CONFIG_AIRO is not set

# CONFIG_HERMES is not set

# CONFIG_PLX_HERMES is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_HERMES is not set

CONFIG_NET_WIRELESS=y
```

aktiviert. lspci bringt

```
00:00.0 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8366/A/7 [Apollo KT266/A/333]

00:01.0 PCI bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8366/A/7 [Apollo KT266/A/333 AGP]

00:05.0 Multimedia audio controller: C-Media Electronics Inc CM8738 (rev 10)

00:07.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Texas Instruments TSB43AB22/A IEEE-1394a-2000 Controller (PHY/Link)

00:09.0 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. USB (rev 50)

00:09.1 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. USB (rev 50)

00:09.2 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. USB 2.0 (rev 51)

00:0d.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs SB Live! EMU10k1 (rev 07)

00:0d.1 Input device controller: Creative Labs SB Live! MIDI/Game Port (rev 07)

00:0f.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10)

00:10.0 Network controller: Texas Instruments: Unknown device 9066

00:11.0 ISA bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8233A ISA Bridge

00:11.1 IDE interface: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C586A/B/VT82C686/A/B/VT8233/A/C/VT8235 PIPC Bus Master IDE (rev 06)

00:11.2 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. USB (rev 23)

00:11.3 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. USB (rev 23)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Matrox Graphics, Inc. MGA G400 AGP (rev 85)

```

aber lsmod lässt auf kein modul schliessen, welches die karte in betrieb nimmt.

was mach ich falsch, bzw. was muss ich noch machen? die madwifi-treiber und wireless-tools habe ich installiert... aber was fang ich damit an?

etwas verwirrt,

cyrus.Last edited by cyruskoenig on Wed Jun 23, 2004 8:40 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Pietschy

Frag mich nicht aber d-link hat gänzlich unterschiedliche Karten mit fast identischen Namen versehen.

Die Karte funktioniert hervorragend mit dem ndiswrapper. Und der chipsatz ist ACX111. 

Infos wie du ndiswrapper einrichtets findest du hier im Forum bzw. in den Dokus. 

Desweiteren solltest du mal 

# update-pciids

durchführen.

Pietschy

----------

## cyruskoenig

eben gefunden:

http://www.plzk.de/docs/DWL-G520+-HOWTO.html

vielleicht für andere kartenbesitzer auch ganz hilfreich  :Smile: 

cyrus

----------

## Pietschy

 :Wink: 

Der gentoo nutzer ders einfach mag, führt nur ein

# emerge ndiswrapper 

durch. Saugt und entpackt sich die entsprechenden Windowstreiber. Und beginnt dann bei.

# ndiswrapper -i ...

 :Wink: 

Pietschy

----------

## cyruskoenig

soooo, habe den kernel nochmal kompiliert und mich an https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=125627&highlight=dwlg520+ndiswrapper gehalten.

nun lädt das modul ndiswrapper auch, die treiber werden korrekt geladen ABER dmesg sagt nur

```
ndiswrapper version 0.6 loaded
```

 statt

```
ndiswrapper version 0.6 loaded

ndiswrapper adding gplus.sys

wlan0: ndiswrapper ethernet device 00:80:c8:2f:3f:48 using driver gplus.sys
```

 oder ähnlichem...

die zeile  *Quote:*   

> alias wlan0 ndiswrapper

 in der /etc/modules.d/ndiswrapper ist auch nicht auskommentiert.

was muss ich noch machen, damit die karte als wlan0 device erkannt wird?

oder sollte ich tatsächlich die neuesten quellen per hand kompilieren?

danke für die hilfe,

cyrus

----------

## _hephaistos_

hallo,

da ich ja doch einiges zu tun habe mit den ndiswrapper empfehle ich schon die neueste [offizielle] version 0.8...

ciao

----------

## Pietschy

 *hephaistos6 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> da ich ja doch einiges zu tun habe mit den ndiswrapper empfehle ich schon die neueste [offizielle] version 0.8...
> 
> 

 

logisch  :Wink:  aber gerade bei dieser karte habe ich keine schwierigkeiten mit der 0.6 (bis auf kernel 2.6.7, aber das ist mir momentan noch egal). von daher warte ich bis das ebulid für die 0.8 im tree ist.

@cyruskoenig

1. hast du die windowstreiber schon installiert ?

# ndiswrapper -i /pfad/...

2. hast du die datei /etc/modules.d/ndiwrapper angepasst und anschliessend 

# modules-update 

durchgeführt ?

Pietschy

Die Datei /etc/modules.d/ndiwrapper

```

# Options for ndiswrapper.

#

# Set this alias to some device. Usually wlan0 unless you've got more than one

# wireless card.

alias wlan0 ndiswrapper

# loadndisdriver requires 4 parameters.

#

# Uncomment the following line after you've replaced "REPLACE"

# to the directory in /etc/ndiswrapper created by running with the path to the

# Windows(tm) .inf file:

#

# ndiswrapper -i somedriver.inf

#

install ndiswrapper /sbin/modprobe --ignore-install ndiswrapper && { loadndisdriver /etc/ndiswrapper/gplus ; }

```

----------

## cyruskoenig

aaaalso  :Smile: 

zu 1. ich habe die offiziellen treiber von ftp://ftp.dlink.it/pub/Wireless%20Xtreme%20G+/DWL-G520+/Driver/Ver%202.02/DWL-G520+_Driver.zip benutzt und mit ndiswrapper -i /pfad/zur/.inf installiert

mit ndiswrapper -l bekomme ich auch 

 *Quote:*   

> Installed ndis drivers:
> 
> gplus   present

  zur antwort.

zu 2. /etc/modules.d/ndiwrapper hab ich angepasst und sieht bei mir folgendermaßen aus

 *Quote:*   

> # Options for ndiswrapper.
> 
> #
> 
> # Set this alias to some device. Usually wlan0 unless you've got more than one
> ...

 modules-update hab ich auch gemacht, und ndiswrapper noch in /etc/modules.autoload eingetragen. hm, ... *kopfkratz*

es wird einfach kein device wlan0 erkannt. iwconfig ergibt nur  *Quote:*   

> lo        no wireless extensions.
> 
> tap0      no wireless extensions.
> 
> eql       no wireless extensions.
> ...

 und mit dmesg bleibt auch nur der eintrag *Quote:*   

> ndiswrapper version 0.6 loaded
> 
> 

 bestehen. *verzweifel*

danke für eure einsatzbereitschaft  :Smile: 

cyrus

----------

## Pietschy

öhm jetzt macht sich bei mir allerdings auch etwas ratlosigkeit breit. Offentsichtlich wird deine karte nicht erkannt wenn ndiswrapper eingebuden wird.

Bist du dir bei der bezeichnung der Karte 110 % sicher ?

Hast du die pciids schon aktuallisiert und ist die ausgabe von lspci ungefähr so ?

```
0000:01:09.0 Network controller: Texas Instruments ACX 111 54Mbps Wireless Interface
```

Pietschy

----------

## _hephaistos_

wie wärs zumindest mit ndiswrapper-0.7? wenn nicht sogar 0.8

schau, ob deine Karte schon in 0.6 unterstützt wird

----------

## cyruskoenig

ohje, ich nochmal...

lspci gibt 

```
00:0f.0 Network controller: Texas Instruments ACX 111 54Mbps Wireless Interface
```

 aus.

ich habe nun ndiswrapper in der version 0.8 runtergeladen und die version 0.6 'geunmerged'. nach dem installieren von ndiswrapper und dem laden der treiber (diesmal die originaltreiber der cd), habe ich das kernelmodul geladen. dmesg bringt jetzt allerdings:

```
ndiswrapper version 0.8 loaded

ndiswrapper: loadndiswrapper failed (-2)
```

.

sorry, ich weiss echt nicht weiter...  :Sad:  auf der website findet sich auch kein hinweis auf den fehlercode -2.

cyrus

----------

## _hephaistos_

hmmm vielleicht postest du mal auf der mailing list? der developer wird dir helfen können....

ciao

----------

## cyruskoenig

HA! ERFOLG! *freu* *hüpf*

ich habe nun ndiswrapper aus den quellen installiert und die treiber der ndiswrapper-homepage genommen! und jetzt wird die karte erkannt - auch wenn ich keine verbindung zu meiner airport-basestation bekomme :/

ich hoffe ich strapazier eure belastbarkeit nicht über - aber was muss ich jetzt noch einrichten? /etc/conf.d/net hab ich editiert und net.wlan0 ins default runlevel eingetragen.

die essid hab ich mit iwconfig auch eingetragen, aber die bekommt keine ip per dhcp...

cyrus

----------

## _hephaistos_

hallo,

du musst

/etc/conf.d/wireless

/etc/conf.d/wlan.conf

/etc/conf.d/net -> dhcpd 

editieren... (da sind eh haufenweise configs dabei)

dann ndiswrapper samt treiber laden und sollte gehen  :Smile: 

----------

## Pietschy

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> /etc/conf.d/wireless 
> 
> /etc/conf.d/wlan.conf 
> ...

 

Mhh die 2 Dateien sagen mir nicht un die hab ich definitiv auch nicht  bearbeitet. Ausserdem habe ich die gleiche karte und die funktioniert mit ndiswrapper 0.6 perfekt. Deswegen bin ich ja auch so ins rudern gekommen als es bei cyruskoenig nicht sofort funktionierte.  :Wink: 

Ich habe nachdem meine Karte korrekt erkannt wurde eigendlich nur noch mittel iwconfig die korrekten einstellungen vorgenommen.

Bei mir

```

iwconfig wlan0 mode ad-hoc

iwconfig wlan0 essid <NETZ>

iwconfig key s:<PASSWORT>

```

das habe ich mir einfach in die local.start geschrieben damit alles gleich beim hochfahren eingestellt ist. Auf meinem Centrino-Schleppi lauft das genauso. Natürlich ist auch die net.wlan0 im default runlevel.

welche einstellung du jetzt genau vornehmen musst weis ich leider auch nicht.

Pietschy

----------

## _hephaistos_

hallo,

in /etc/conf.d/wireless ist (bei mir) folgendes:

 essid: name des Accesspoints

 der WEP key

 verbindungsmode (managed)

in /etc/conf.d/wlan.conf ist (bei mir) folgendes:

 devicename wlan0

 channelliste

 scanning -> auf aus

 und enable_wlan0

das sind meine "defaulteinstellungen".

wenn ich auswärts bin, dann mach ich es via iwconfig...

ciao

----------

## cyruskoenig

so wie es scheint, liegt das problem an der kommunikation zwischen karte und router (airport-basestation). selbst unter windows erkennt die karte zwar die mac-adresse des routers (im ad-hoc modus), kann aber nicht mit ihm kommunizieren. warscheinlich ist das schon wieder ein thema für ein anderes forum (ich schau mal bei d-link und support.apple.com).

wofür gibt es standards?! *grummel*

in der /etc/conf.d/wireless steht bei mir übrigens auch nichts drin. allerdings zeigt iwconfig wlan0 dass meine einstellungen behalten wurden, wie es scheint...

vielen dank für eure hilfe!

cyrus

----------

## cyruskoenig

okay, genug auf d-link geschimpft - es funktioniert auf einmal alles bestens! k.a. was ich genau gemacht habe - heut morgen noch hat der computer keine ip per dhcp bekommen - jetzt klappt alles! *freu*

danke nochmal!

cyrus

----------

## Pietschy

Freut mich  :Wink: 

Pietschy

----------

